# wicked = γαμάτος (;)



## nickel (Aug 23, 2011)

Αξιοποιώ σχόλιο (με υπογραφή Hellegennes Alexandrine) στο σημερινό νήμα-πόνημα του Σαραντάκου:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/08/23/mpelles/#comment-78748

Το *γαμάτο* δεν είναι υπερθετικός βαθμός του “καλός”. Θα τολμήσω να πω ότι είναι η σωστή μετάφραση του αγγλικού “wicked”, που μεταξύ άλλων σημαίνει τρομερό, φοβερό, απίστευτο, μοναδικό, πέρα από κάθε προσδοκία, που κάνει όλα τα άλλα υποδεέστερα (κατατροπώνει), ξεχωριστό, εντυπωσιακό.

Πολύ, πολύ σπάνια δηλώνει “καλύτερο όλων”. Η συνηθέστερη χρήση του είναι ως πολύ καλό/εντυπωσιακό/ξεχωριστό ή αξιοπρόσεκτο. Στην ουσία είναι το επίθετο του “γαμάω”, με την μεταφορική του έννοια (η νέα πόρσε καρέρα 991 γαμάει = είναι γαμάτη).

Συνώνυμα του “γαμάει” είναι τα: δίνει, τελικιάζει (ιδίως για μηχανοκίνηση), σπέρνει, τον δίνει, τα σπάει.

Προσωπικά, δεν νομίζω ότι θα ξεχαστεί γρήγορα. Δεν είναι κάποια εφήμερη λέξη, βρίσκεται πάρα πολύ καιρό σε κυκλοφορία -αρκετό για να υπάρχει στα λεξικά- και είναι παράγωγο του “γαμέω”, που παραδοσιακά δίνει λέξεις που μένουν. Επίσης δεν την βρίσκω καθόλου αντιαισθητική κι αντιθέτως βρίσκω ότι έλειπε από το λεξιλόγιο το αντίστοιχο του wicked. Είναι λέξη-πασπαρτού, που χρησιμοποιείται όταν η περίφραση ή άλλα επίθετα φαίνονται “λίγα”.​
Ελάχιστες παρατηρήσεις:
Τα μισά συνώνυμα τού _γαμάει_ μού είναι άγνωστα.
«...βρίσκεται πάρα πολύ καιρό σε κυκλοφορία -αρκετό για να υπάρχει στα λεξικά-»: Η διατύπωση είναι δίσημη. Ας μη νομιστεί ότι το _γαμάτος_ έχει περάσει στα λεξικά.
Είναι παράγωγο του «γαμάω», βέβαια, όχι του αρχαίου «γαμέω».

Και το καίριο ερώτημα: Αντιστοιχεί στο _wicked_; Μήπως είναι λίγο πιο έντονο, ακριβώς λόγω της σχέσης με το _γαμάω_; Μήπως αντιστοιχεί περισσότερο στο _fucking good_; 

Πάντως, ακόμα κι αν δεν ταιριάζει στον καθωσπρεπισμό μας, ο Hellegennes έχει καταθέσει αρκετά συνώνυμα.

Ιδού και ένα σχόλιο του Κουίνιον (20/11/2010) για το _wicked_:

Linguistically, this week's royal engagement was 
enlivened by the comment by Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, Prince 
William's stepmother, who said it was *wicked*. The word is too well 
established in British slang to need comment, though some writers 
were surprised to hear it from a 63-year-old granny. Most people 
equate it with the 1970s African-American scene, but lexicographer 
Jonathon Green has traced its sense of "excellent, wonderful" to 
the 1840s. And P G Wodehouse employed it as long ago as 1925 in the 
appropriately upper-class milieu of _Carry on, Jeeves_: "A most 
amazing Johnnie who dishes a wicked ragout."​
Γαμάτο!


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 23, 2011)

Δεν θα ξεχάσω μια φίλη που προσπαθούσε να θυμηθεί το όνομα του εστιατορίου _Ο Χαμός_ στη Μήλο: "Είναι κάτι κακό... αλλά με την καλή έννοια...: Ο _Χαμός_; Το _Φοβερό_; Το _Γαμάτο_;" :-D


----------



## crystal (Aug 23, 2011)

Εμένα το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο που μου ήρθε αυθόρμητα στο μυαλό ήταν το "awesome". Είμαι πολύ εκτός, λέτε;


----------



## sarant (Aug 23, 2011)

Θυμάμαι ότι ο Wodehouse έλεγε και mean με την έννοια αυτή, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται κάποια φράση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2011)

Ωραίο παράδειγμα το _mean_, γιατί είναι παρόμοια περίπτωση, με νοηματική στροφή 180 μοιρών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2011)

crystal said:


> Εμένα το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο που μου ήρθε αυθόρμητα στο μυαλό ήταν το "awesome". Είμαι πολύ εκτός, λέτε;


 
Όχι, το awesome είναι συνώνυμο του wicked (σε αυτήν την έννοια). Ήθελα να το γράψω στην αρχική παρατήρηση αλλά το ξέχασα.

Η αρχική σημασία του wicked είναι ο αυθεντικά κακός, ο διαβολικά μοχθηρός. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η έννοια του ως καταπληκτικός είναι επίδραση του κακός=συναρπαστικός/καταπληκτικός. Όπως "bad boys", "you are bad/naughty", κτλ. Δεδομένου ότι και οι δυο έννοιες είναι αμερικάνικες, νομίζω ότι η σύνδεσή τους δεν είναι παράλογη.


----------



## pontios (Aug 24, 2011)

I know this is incidental to the discussion... but it might be worth a mention here.

I think *sick* has an equivalent meaning to *wicked* (in the slang sense).
There's also "fully sick" and "wicked bad" or "wicked cool "... colorful terms with slightly different nuances.

So wicked has a sick partner. :inno:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2011)

That's correct, but this is too new a sense to transgress it's traditional meaning, while wicked has been used as a synonym for cool/awesome for quite a few decades (at least since 1920, according to OED). It's not extreme to state that this sense of wicked is now more frequent than it's original one; and I think it's safe to assume that sick as in cool is only a passing slang sense which will be forgotten very quickly (this is literary the case for the majority of slang which are known words and derive their slang sense from already existent ones).

Συγγνώμη για την Αγγλική, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω πόσο καλά ελληνικά ξέρει ο pontios.


----------



## pontios (Aug 24, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο,μπορεί να είναι μια παροδική φάση.
Πάντως στη συχνότητα χρήσης, ίσως ξεπερνάει και το wicked αυτή την στιγμή στην Αμερική;

http://www.learnenglishnow.com/Slang_Campus.html

Συγνώμη άμα φύγαμε από το αρχικό θέμα... άλλα έτσι αποκτούμε και εγκύκλιες (να μην πούμε άσχετες) γνώσεις. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι σωστό να το γράψω εδώ, αλλά είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι το "γαμάτο" είναι στην αντίπερα όχθη του "γαμώτο". Εκτός από επιφώνημα, χρησιμοποιείται και σαν ουσιαστικό στο "σαν ανάποδο γαμώτο", που είναι αντιδιαμετρικά αντίθετο του "γαμάτο".

Μιας και είμαστε στο φόρουμ English-Greek queries, να πω ότι το "γαμώτο" είναι καλή μετάφραση των: dammit*, damn it, dang it, darn it, doggone it και dagnabbit. Τα δυο τελευταία είναι πλέον σχεδόν σε αχρηστία, αλλά μπορεί κανείς να τα συναντήσει σε παλιότερα κείμενα ('40-'60). Είναι όλα ευθέως αντίστοιχα του "γαμώτο", αφού εμπεριέχουν το "it". Τα doggone και dagnab είναι ευφημισμοί για το god damn ενώ τα dang και darn παραλλαγές του damn. Σε κείμενα που η χρήση του γαμώτο ήταν μη επιτρεπτή, συνηθίζονταν στην μετάφραση τα "κατάρα!", "ανάθεμα!" ή "να πάρει!"


* φωνητική γραφή του "damn it".


----------



## Palavra (Aug 24, 2011)

Πάντως, εγώ θυμάμαι έναν (πιτσιρικά) υπάλληλο σε δισκοπωλείο του Λονδίνου πριν 7-8 χρόνια που μου είπε τι χρωστάω, του έδωσα τα λεφτά, και την ώρα που τα μετρούσε είπε «Wicked!», σαν να έλεγε «σούπερ», «άναγειάσου» ή κάτι παρόμοιο, δηλαδή «μπράβο, καλά τα πας με τις λίρες κοπελιά».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2011)

Συζήτηση για τα μεταφραστικά του γαμώτο, κι εδώ:  fucking: Για την επταγράμματη λέξη.

Και καλώς όρισες κι από τα μέρη μας Ελληγενή!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, εγώ θυμάμαι έναν (πιτσιρικά) υπάλληλο σε δισκοπωλείο του Λονδίνου πριν 7-8 χρόνια που μου είπε τι χρωστάω, του έδωσα τα λεφτά, και την ώρα που τα μετρούσε είπε «Wicked!», σαν να έλεγε «σούπερ», «άναγειάσου» ή κάτι παρόμοιο, δηλαδή «μπράβο, καλά τα πας με τις λίρες κοπελιά».


 
Στην Αγγλία έχει περισσότερο την χρήση ενός ήπιου "πολύ καλά", "ωραία" ή "εντάξει". Θυμίζω ότι η χρήση εμφανίστηκε πρώτα στις ΗΠΑ.

Άρα αυτό που σου είπε ο πιτσιρικάς ήταν "είμαστε εντάξει". Το λέω εκ πείρας. Στην Αγγλία έχουν την τάση να είναι εμφατικοί. Πετάνε πολύ συχνά brilliant, superb, great κτλ., όταν θέλουν απλώς να πούνε "εντάξει". Συχνά θα σε ευχαριστήσουν για κάτι που πρέπει να τους ευχαριστήσεις εσύ ή θα σου πούνε συγγνώμη για κάτι που πρέπει να ζητήσεις συγγνώμη εσύ.



drsiebenmal said:


> Συζήτηση για τα μεταφραστικά του γαμώτο, κι εδώ:  fucking: Για την επταγράμματη λέξη.
> 
> Και καλώς όρισες κι από τα μέρη μας Ελληγενή!


 
Ευχαριστώ, καλώς σάς βρήκα. Παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ σας καιρό αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ λογαριασμό.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 24, 2011)

Το wicked μεταφράζεται και "Πρώτο!" ή "Πολύ πρώτο!" 

Κι εγώ το έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές όπως το λέει η Παλάβρα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 24, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Στην Αγγλία έχει περισσότερο την χρήση ενός ήπιου "πολύ καλά", "ωραία" ή "εντάξει". Θυμίζω ότι η χρήση εμφανίστηκε πρώτα στις ΗΠΑ.


Θενκς φορ κλαριφάινγκ δατ  (Καλώς ήρθες και από μένα)


----------

